# Several Moebius Builds By RSN!



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

*Model Class of 2010!*

Well, when I was at Disney World in February, I made a vow to build a model a month this year. If you count the TARDIS, Martha and the Doctor, as 3 builds, like I did, I made my goal!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Superior builds all, RSN! :thumbsup:

There's no way I can do a build a month...................I'm averaging 2.5 months a build.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Very nice builds! Unfortunately for me I'm a lot slower. More like 2-5 per YEAR for me!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good work!

I managed 1-a-month this year too:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/models_history.html


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, I can do more than stir up trouble with my posts!  The sad thing is, I didn't seem to put a dent in my "To Do" pile! Goal for 2011 is to get some of the big boys done, so maybe 1 every 2 months. Darn you Frank, you have even more I want coming out!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

*The Mummy*

Here is my Mummy, pretty straight forward. The only real thing I added was, I used ballast for the sand on the base.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

*Space Pod*

Here is my Space Pod. Right out of the box build, with the exception of its pilot. John Robinson can be seen at the controls. As I was putting the final touches on her, the center window popped out! I could not safely get it back it, so I popped out the others! Now it is easier to see the interior, without the glare! The last picture is the Moebius kit with her "Big Sister" I scratch built just before the kits release!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

*Mini Robot*

Like so many others here, I was not satisfied with the mini-Robot in the Chariot release, so I set out to make some corrections on the solo release. First I rebuilt the treads completely, no kit part was used. The treads are strips of masking tape cut down with the raised "teeth" added. Next I separated the legs and drilled them through, front to back, filling in the missing sections. Then, a new waist plate and donut was scratch built. I used the kit body, but added a layer of sheet plastic around the middle, finishing it with new trim, top and bottom. Trim was also added around the arm openings and I gave him a power pack. The shoulders were sanded to the proper contour and new hooks were fashioned from staples. The last modification was to shorten his neck. He also now can rotate at both the waist and the radar unit!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

*Wonder Woman*

Never built this one before, so I was excited to add her to the shelf with Superman, Batman, Robin and Superboy. All I changed was, I left off the "lightning" effect on the octopus, and I modified her boots to make her look more modern. I also tried to get a less "cartoony" look to the octopus!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

*Creature From the Black Lagoon*

This kit swims circles around the larger version Aurora put out in the '60's! Thanks to Frank for releasing such a great kit!!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Awesome paint job!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Most Excellent!:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

*Seaview*

Here is the small scale Seaview. I added the girders in the front windows, modified the rocks on the base, (Made them look more like rocks!) and made a new nameplate.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I Like it a lot! Nice job on the white caps and the skin looks real smooth. Great work.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful build, and paint job. Perfectly done! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

That paint job sure does justice to the Amazon Princess.Fantastic.:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is the small Seaview,right?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> This is the small Seaview,right?


Yes, the 1/350 Seaview.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Haven't seen many of these on here, and yours is a beauty! Very smooth and clean build and great paint effects.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Qaulity,and quantity too! Too many models, too little time. What a problem, huh?
Great looking bunch of styrene there.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I like those girders very much, & omitting the glass allows for viewing the interior. SWEET!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> I like those girders very much, & omitting the glass allows for viewing the interior. SWEET!


Good eye on the window! This one was intentional, the Space Pod was not. But in both cases, as you stated, it is easier to see inside. I will probably leave the glass out of my 1/128 Seaview as well!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice work on the rocks and name plate. I didn't pick that the glass was missing under Seaview mentioned it.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice update to the kit. The fine work with the shoulder lugs must have been tedious.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> Nice work on the rocks and name plate. I didn't pick that the glass was missing under Seaview mentioned it.


I know if it were in a competition, it would be looked down on, but I feel the clear plastic windows are so out of scale, it looks more "in scale" to not have glass in sometimes. Thanks about the rocks. I wanted to make them look more like rocks, not cactus!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> Nice update to the kit. The fine work with the shoulder lugs must have been tedious.


I almost sanded through the shoulders, to get the contoure more accurate. The torso hooks took a bit of time due to their size!


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Somebody needs to make vac-formed replacement windows for both kits to get away from that thick styrene look.

Excellent build on this kit!

Lee


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice build, have to agree with u, this kit is far better than the larger one:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Try using Evergreen clear sheet, it's crytal clear and looks great at any scale!
I usually use .020" or .030"


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

You've been busy lately, great build-ups!!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

I combined several threads from RSN regarding various builds -- we don't need a separate new thread for each and every new model that someone builds!!! 

Plus, this way it is all in one place and we can see his talents in several different subjects.

Thanks,

--Henry


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

g_xii said:


> I combined several threads from RCN regarding various builds -- we don't need a separate new thread for each and every new model that someone builds!!!
> 
> Plus, this way it is all in one place and we can see his talents in several different subjects.
> 
> ...


Sorry for taking too much space, would it be too much trouble to correct my initials to RSN in the heading, not RCN.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry about the typo!

--Henry


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks to all for your kind words, glad you liked them!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent in both quality and quantity! :thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> Good work!
> 
> I managed 1-a-month this year too:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/models_history.html


When, if ever, are you going to build your Seaview?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Antimatter said:


> When, if ever, are you going to build your Seaview?


I actually got started on mine today. Got the floor and 1 wall done for the Flying Sub interior!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John? JOHN?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

RSN said:


> I actually got started on mine today. Got the floor and 1 wall done for the Flying Sub interior!


 
:thumbsup: Excellent! I look forward to seeing that, Ron! You may want to give that Evergreen Clear Sheet a try for the bow viewport on the big one, using the "window frame" nose piece. This will prevent the engine room from getting dusty in the future, and won't give the "warped" view of the interior when looking through it. :wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> :thumbsup: Excellent! I look forward to seeing that, Ron! You may want to give that Evergreen Clear Sheet a try for the bow viewport on the big one, using the "window frame" nose piece. This will prevent the engine room from getting dusty in the future, and won't give the "warped" view of the interior when looking through it. :wave:


Thanks for the tip, I will try that! I'll post some pics as I get further along, probably after the first of the year! Seaview, what is your preference, frames or no frames on the windows? I like them both, but lean more toward the 17 footer look with no frames.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Check out my photos to see what the Evergreen clear looks like. I used it on the Seaview, Space Pod & Polar Lights Jupiter II. You can see inside perfectly... and like Seaview said, it keeps the dust out!

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/35846/ppuser/61330


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chuck Eds said:


> Check out my photos to see what the Evergreen clear looks like. I used it on the Seaview, Space Pod & Polar Lights Jupiter II. You can see inside perfectly... and like Seaview said, it keeps the dust out!
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/35846/ppuser/61330


Thanks, that looks great, looks like that is the way I will go!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It's your kit, so by all means make it the "17 footer". :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

RSN said:


> Thanks, that looks great, looks like that is the way I will go!!


Thanks, looking forward to see how it works for you!


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so jealous of what you've done to craft a better LIS robot.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

All wonderfully done!!


----------

